

Matt Mullenweg: Scripting is the new literacy - ptbello
http://memeburn.com/2011/07/the-future-of-wordpress-qa-with-founder-matt-mullenweg/

======
xradionut
And 95% of the linked article isn't about scripting. There's just a single
paragraph buried in the middle. And the ability to program isn't the singular
ultimate skill in the possible tool kit for success.

~~~
wccrawford
I agree. And he's talking -to- 'young programmers' and not everyone. Of course
they need to be able to script.

------
clawrencewenham
I find it exciting that there are others who have also realized that
programming skills are going to be as necessary to success today as reading
and writing have been for the past few centuries.

I had the same epiphany last year and wrote about it along with what I thought
it would lead to:

<http://www.yacoset.com/Home/the-future-of-it>

Yes, I'm boasting that "I thought of it first", but I have a feeling that
maybe I haven't.

Because new necessary skills come along all the time. If you can't drive a car
today, for example, you're severely disadvantaged. Or the ability to type more
than 20 wpm, or coordinate your thumbs with what a character/cursor does on a
screen, or comprehend cause-and-effect once you throw computers and the
Internet into the mix.

In another couple of decades there'll be a new skill that everyone has to
learn, or else resign to flipping burgers. I, for one, am looking forward to
it _.

_ Not the burger flipping part, tho.

~~~
photomatt
The most elegant proponent of this idea is Douglas Rushkoff, his latest book
being "Program or Be Programmed."

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Amazon link: [http://www.amazon.com/Program-Be-Programmed-Commands-
Digital...](http://www.amazon.com/Program-Be-Programmed-Commands-
Digital/dp/1935928155/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310293734&sr=8-1)

------
Luyt
Does he mean 'scripting' is something different than 'programming'? I don't
see the difference. And why doesn't he just call it programming then? Because
that's what it is.

~~~
sthatipamala
I feel like programming has more forethought into the design and architecture
of the system. This is what developers are trained to do.

However, many of my peers at uni who are scientists, economists and linguists
have picked up on domain-specific languages (MATLAB, R, etc) and are capable
of writing one-off scripts to solve their problems. These people are
"scripting".

